# Forums?



## teaseplease (Mar 16, 2006)

Let Me Start By Saying This Forum Is Very Helpful And Has Been A Great Tool For Us As Far As A Company. But Are There Any Forums Or Blog Pages That You Can Go To For Advertising? What Are Some Different Ways To Get Your Name Out There Besides Paying For Clicks Through Google?


----------



## govtissues (Feb 7, 2006)

Please chill with the caps


----------



## DickTees.net (Apr 5, 2005)

teaseplease said:


> Let Me Start By Saying This Forum Is Very Helpful And Has Been A Great Tool For Us As Far As A Company. But Are There Any Forums Or Blog Pages That You Can Go To For Advertising? What Are Some Different Ways To Get Your Name Out There Besides Paying For Clicks Through Google?



Are you looking for free traffic or just alternatives to google ad words?


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

We're being influxed by Random Capitalisers!


----------



## teaseplease (Mar 16, 2006)

Sorry about the caps....thats the only way i can type at my day job...force of habbit, i'll work on it! I'm looking for alternatives and free traffic, we dont have a lot of capital right now so we've gotta be a little creative for the time being until we can afford to advertise....any sudgestions.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Are you using Adwords.. what is you pay click rate. did you set up a daily budget? You can reduce it. The best way to get high index is to have..
1. Content Googlebots look for content)
2. Links The more links you have the better. 

I started a cat directory service 4 years ago. 
it is a service where if you were looking for pedigree cats of any breed you could go and find one. It took me a year but if you were to search term "pedigree cats" or "pedigree cats usa" I would , at least the last time I loooked be number one on Google and yahoo. Remember that people are looking for a product or a service and not you. But adwords does help. make sure you meta files in description and title say alot about your product. If you need more info ask.. Lou


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There are lots of free places you can list your t-shirt site to get traffic. Places like t-shirtshopper, buy-tees, etc.

You'll also want to make sure your site is search engine friendly, so you can take advantage of free traffic from the natural search engine results.

If you read the webmaster guide published by Google, you will see some good tips for making your site rank better in all search engines:
http://www.google.com/webmasters/guidelines.html

There's also a good thread here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=2035

Here's some tips on quick search engine optimization you can make to most sites in minutes:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=1368


----------

